

Email Sucks. We're Building Something Better. - andrewdumont
http://inboxnone.com/

======
mrleinad
You´re going to have to say more than that to convince me to even put my email
there.

~~~
andrewdumont
That's all we're saying for now. More to come very soon, though. :)

